# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Андрей Янкин: собственный SOC - это единственный путь  сделать инструментарий ИБ под себя

## CyberWriter

_Интервью с Андреем Янкиным — руководителем отдела консалтинга Центра информационной безопасности компании ЗАО «Инфосистемы Джет» — продолжает серию публикаций «Индустрия в лицах»._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

